
  Get Firefox Home on Your iPhone: The Mozilla Blog - jasonlbaptiste
http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2010/07/15/get-firefox-home-on-your-iphone/
======
jcurbo
No custom server support that I can see, alas.

